# rock bottom



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

what does it take for your spouse to get the picture. Does it mean he have to see how hard rock bottom goes. I been marry to my my spouse for like 8 years im not sure wat else to do, in helping him i wanted a married life to be for ever and ever, all he want that i see is keep taking things out of the house for his use. please advice


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

Need a little more information on your situation...


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah... 
I'm not quite sure I understand what you're needing advice about.


----------

